# TOP 10 Greatest Bodybuilders in History



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

TOP 10 Greatest Bodybuilders in History - YouTube

Uploaded by DelamorteDelamort on Mar 18, 2011
Top 10 Greatest Bodybuilders in History. A Tribute to my top favourites and the top 10 most popular and inspirational bodybuilders. 
Enjoys !


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

This guy totally dissed Sergio Oliva. _Wtf? _


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

TOP 10 Greatest Bodybuilders in History - YouTube

The video uploader is welcome to his opinion, but these are not my "10 Greatest". What about _yours?_


----------



## Curt James (Nov 25, 2012)

TOP 10 Greatest Bodybuilders in History - YouTube


----------



## Imens (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## robbymorals (Dec 27, 2012)

My dream is to have good body especially a six pack abs. I really adore bodybuilders with good bodies, having a big muscles are not that important for me, having a good shape is okay.


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 31, 2012)

arnold sergio lee haney . yates coleman heath bannout .   maybe padilla and who else


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 31, 2012)

jay cutler a bit boxy but great shawn ray is very impressive on this video


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

arnold
haney
flex wheeler
dexter jackson
kevin levrone
lee priest
frank zane
dorian
chris cormier
maybe sray


----------



## MDR (Dec 31, 2012)

Arnold, Sergio, Franco, Mentzer, Haney, Yates, Zane, Cutler, Coleman and Wheeler.  In that order.


----------



## MDR (Dec 31, 2012)

Insanity!


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 13, 2013)

To me Bill Pearl will always be number one. Beyond that some of my other favorites are Haney, Levrone, Wheeler, Ronnie. Phil Heath is growing on me more and more also.


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 20, 2013)

may add lou ferrigno but when we guys judge all this we should not forget that those bodies would not always be attractive to women . too much muscle mass is not that attrtactive to women . its ironic because its in a way called the best built man .would you find a big women bodybuilder that attractive yourself not me . if she is smooth .


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 30, 2013)

samir in 1983 had everything . more size than zane . moe balance than arnold and haney . but its just an opinion . .


----------



## murf23 (Jan 30, 2013)

Picking the 10 best is easy .Putting the in order is impossible


----------



## WINSTON (Jan 31, 2013)

*yes*



murf23 said:


> Picking the 10 best is easy .Putting the in order is impossible


. the order is what grom the greatest to the less great . . hard to order . women should give their opinion after all its about the body of men , worlds best buit men .


----------



## kuankung (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Arnold 
2. Ronnie
3. Levrone
4. Dorian Yates
5. Flex Wheeler
6. Sergio Oliva
7. Nasser el Sombaty
8. Frank Zane
9. Lee Priest
10. Victor Martinez


----------



## fit4life (Feb 28, 2013)

great post, really enjoyed this vid brotha, thanks!


----------

